# LZM Toby Hancock before and after.



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry heres the pics.... 
Before..









After...


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I actually am drawn more towards the first picture, he looks like he's lost muscle in the second, especially his hind quarters


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

agree with JustAwesome, although I think it might just be that the second picture is on a funny angle. one of his side strait on instead of on an angle would be a better comparison.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Well poop....weve been doing 5 days a week for 6 weeks with supplements and such...maybe this pic will do better.....these are all "after" pics


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I still see the same thing, sorry.

Neat colouring to him though


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have to agree about him losing muscle in the rear, unfortunately (actually fairly typical with greenies, they key is getting them to really get that butt under themselves to propel them forwards, and doing lots of hill work to really see an improvement) but I do think that he's showing a bit of a nicer topline. It seems smoother and he seems to have picked up some muscle in his shoulders too. That isnt necessarily a great thing because he's most likely on his forehand which is causing the shoulder muscle, but keep working on it! He's a very handsome boy. How old is he and what breed?


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

He is AQHA, Hancock bred gelding, and is 5 years old
Allbreedpedigree.com/lzm+toby+hancock We have been doing balancing excercises,seems like 1000,s of figure 8s and circles at a collected trot,
transitions, and working off the rear. His conformation does seem to predispose him to naturally working off the front end, but as long as i keep my seat correct, he is doing very well putting his butt underneath himself. We did just finish out a 
rough az summer and before pics were taken last december.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I would start doing lots of hill work at a trot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats good then! Just keep doing what you're doing and don't be afraid to let him go long and low too. Without the proper muscling for collection and frame, too much can do more bad than good. He's a pretty boy indeed!

What are your plans for him?


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Western dressage, english pleasure, low level dressage, trails, and team penning for fun. Maybe some barrels, but hes not really ready for any of that yet. Im doing as much basic foundation training as i can by myself before i send him for 60 days to be finished.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

He was given to me as an unbroke rangy 4 yr old when my reining horse died : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

We are actually havimg some difficulty staying long and low. I am using a dring snaffle, because hes very soft. I ask, he drops his head, i release, and so forth, but i am not getting any "staying down".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It will come with time. Contrary to popular belief- long and low doesn't come all that naturally to a horse and can actually be hard for them at first. We did TONS of long and low with the OTTB gelding that I retrained before asking for any collection, and it wasn't easy for him at first either. It really helps once you get them to stretch out and relax though.


----------

